# This could be fun!



## Pigeon (Apr 13, 2010)

I've just registered on Park Run http://www.parkrun.com/home.aspx who organise 5k runs on weekend mornings in local parks. It's free and you get given your time so that you can try to improve. There's one near me, so I might give it a try - I didn't get a  Great North Run place this year so I need to find something else to keep me motivated!

Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks interesting Pigeon! Shame there isn't one in Southampton, it looks like Basingstoke might be the closest to me. Let us know how you go on!


----------

